# Box Blade Rippers???



## rob_krusty (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a 5' box blade that has slots for rippers. It came with an odd bar that appears as though it should have long rippers on it, but instead has small nubs that fit into the ripper slots at the right lengths. Can anyone identify what I'm looking at here and where I can get rippers for this box blade (or bar with rippers attached). Thanks!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

The bar appears to be nothing more than a cover, maybe to keep water and debris from getting into the ripper slots??? You can purchase scarifiers/rippers from Tractor Supply.
Further thought... The bar may be a means of controlling the height of the scarifiers? Can you post a picture of it installed on the box blade and maybe give a manufacturer's name?


----------



## byronlj (Apr 19, 2011)

The bar works with rippers that have slots cut in them instead of drilled holes. Search the farm supply stores and you will find that style.
Dave


----------



## KUBOTA4900 (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree the bar is there to keep the rippers at the depth hight u desire the rippers have slots the bar fits into the slot to adjust the highth i had a similar set up the bar is basicly a key that fits into the slots to kkep them at whatever hight you want


----------

